# Universal Studios breastfeeding area ?



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has been to Univeral Studios and if so do they have an area to breastfeed? I called today and asked if they had a room with chairs to breastfeed and the woman said "I think we do." I was told that my 5 month old son could go to all of the tours and shows just not the 3 rides. If anyone has been there are the tours and shows too loud or scary for a 5 month old.

Thanks


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

If they have a bench, they have a place to breastfeed.









Even if they don't have a bench- just don't worry. Nurse that baby wherever!


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks and I will feed him anywhere it just helps to have a private area as my bbs are very large so I have to hold that and my son who weighs 20 lbs! My husband will be there to help but I was just hoping for an area with rockers.


----------

